# sims 2 pets installation problem



## aidymole (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,
Trying to install sims 2 pets from new dvd and having problems!

Installation process gets so far then I get:

"This product will now ensure that your existing installation is up to date"

Then I get:

"There is not enough free hard drive space to complete installation of the update. At least 200MB is required"

This doesn't make sense as I have approx 30Gb of space free on drive C:

Any help appreciated

Aidymole


----------



## Bad Whippet (Apr 11, 2007)

The Sims tries to install in TWO places (the main 'game' folder - by default c:\program files\...... and your 'My Documents' folder). If you're like me and don't use the default installation paths, you need to check the hard disk space both for where you are installing the game itself, and also the drive on which your 'My Documents' folder is located (Sims expansion packs install to both these places).


----------



## hkalali (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi
I instal sims 2 prt suuccesfully but in the middle of playing the monitor is turning off and donot turn on again .how can i solve this problem
thank you


----------

